# DDP Yoga



## Bob Hubbard

Thoughts?

http://www.ddpyoga.com

[video=youtube_share;xBPn5X53OSE]http://youtu.be/xBPn5X53OSE[/video]


----------



## Carol

Anyone know the story behind the story? Disabled vets who feel Iike they had given up generally don't have a filmmaker conveniently following them about.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk HD


----------



## Bob Hubbard

http://www.ddpyoga.com/site/index.php/en/results/83-arthur


Digging around, I'm finding a lot of favorable reviews.
http://www.ddpyogareview.com/
http://yoga.about.com/od/yogavideos/fr/DDP-Yoga-Review.htm
http://www.yogaforfocus.com/ddp-yoga-review/
http://peeltheoniononline.com/2012/07/25/a-fitness-review-ddp-yoga-it-aint-your-mamas-yoga/
http://forum.bodybuilding.com/showthread.php?t=142295631&page=1

I was looking at the P90 stuff, but this is a lot more affordable it seems.


----------



## ballen0351

http://www.huffingtonpost.com/mobil...orman-veteran-walks-again-yoga_n_1478847.html


----------



## Carol

So was he paid by DDP?  Does every customer get a camera crew to follow them around?  How was it that this seriously devastated guy automagically had everything filmed for him?   Sounds like a great story, but the film looks a bit too staged and too convenient for my taste.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Alot of the footage looks like what you'd find on Youtube in fail videos. Amateur quality with a few better clips edited in.  Heck, I've recorded some of my work outs, not that they ever saw anyone elses eyes but mine, lol.

Prevention did an interview.
http://www.prevention.com/fitness/yoga/yoga-transforms-disabled-veteran

It's a success story, edited of course.  But was he paid? Dunno. I don't pay my customers for testimonials. 
There's also a number of 'names' listed who plug the system. Those I might think were paid endorsements. 

Oooh.  I'm persistent, lol.  Have an answer for you Carol:


> _*P: How did you get the amazing footage?*_
> 
> *DDP:* There&#8217;s a movie called &#8220;_INSPIRED: The Movie_.&#8221;  [The filmmaker] has actually been following Arthur since two weeks into  the program and all the way up to now, which is five years later. We&#8217;re  hoping for it to be released at Sundance.


http://www.prevention.com/fitness/yoga/yogi-behind-disabled-veterans-transformation

*Film Info:*
http://www.inspiredthemovie.com/ 
http://www.kickstarter.com/projects/1564946265/inspired-the-movie-stage-i



> _*P: When did you first hear of Arthur?*_
> 
> *DDP:* Arthur bought by program, and I sent him an  email questionnaire. His responses were amazing. I said, &#8220;It sounds like  you need some help. Tell me about yourself.&#8221;
> _*P: What did he say?*_
> *DDP:* He started out the email with, &#8220;I&#8217;ve pretty  much relegated to thinking of myself as a piece of furniture.&#8221; He&#8217;s a  disabled veteran with shot knees, shot back, shot hips&#8212;it took him 10-20  minutes to get out of bed every morning. When you can&#8217;t do any cardiovascular conditioning,  you&#8217;re going to put on weight. I said, &#8220;Send me a picture so I can see  what I&#8217;m looking at.&#8221; I&#8217;m like, &#8220;Oh man. Wow. I&#8217;m gonna help this guy.&#8221; I  called him and said, &#8220;In the next 5-10 years you&#8217;re going to have a  heart attack. You could die if you don&#8217;t start taking care of your body,  dude.&#8221;


----------



## Carol

Awesome!  Thanks Bob!!

This all makes sense now.  Mr. Boorman genuinely had given up and was looking to Yoga for pain management.  He found DDP's training and filled out a questionairre which got DDP's attention, DDP asked Mr. Boorman to upload a photo and then DDP realized the man was in rough shape indeed.  But Mr. Boorman started the program and 2 weeks later reported results on par with "Biggest Loser" and then presumably arranged for someone to start filming Mr. Boorman's progress -- wouldn't be surprised if this helped keep Mr. Boorman motivated to keep going. Good on them both for working together.  :asian:

If you do go for the program Bob, hope you keep us posted.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I looked into this a few months ago and it looked good but I decided not to buy it at that time. However let me know how it goes and I may change my mind


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I should have my order tomorrow or Friday (ordered on Monday)


----------



## Xue Sheng

It ain't your mama's yoga


----------



## Carol

I have a lot of respect for Yoga and its benefits but many of the approaches are not my personal cup of tea.  I might like DDP's approach, although I'm notoriously bad at not exercising to video


----------



## sfs982000

I'll admit I personally haven't done alot of research on the DDP Yoga program myself, but being a fan of pro wrestling I've seen interviews where other wrestlers (C.M. Punk and Chris Jericho are two that come to mind), plug the program and seem to have nothing but positive comments about it.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

So day 3. owwie.  my abs are killing me, lol.  The workout doesn't look like much but it's working muscle groups my body didn't know were there.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> I have a lot of respect for Yoga and its benefits but many of the approaches are not my personal cup of tea. I might like DDP's approach, although I'm notoriously bad at not exercising to video



I have trained Yoga a few times (Power, Kripalu, Hatha) and I always end up the same place&#8230;this is a great for flexibility it is a great exercise, it is great meditation&#8230;. And I should really like it&#8230;.but I don&#8217;t&#8230;. it is way too peaceful for me. Maybe DDP yoga would be an approach I like better.



Bob Hubbard said:


> So day 3. owwie. my abs are killing me, lol. The workout doesn't look like much but it's working muscle groups my body didn't know were there.



Please keep me posted because I am very interested on what you think about it. And due to my current knee situation and the video you linked I am even more interested than I was the first time I looked at DDP Yoga a few months ago. 

How long are the sessions?

Which package did you buy?

Did you get the heart monitor?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Xue Sheng said:


> Please keep me posted because I am very interested on what you think about it. And due to my current knee situation and the video you linked I am even more interested than I was the first time I looked at DDP Yoga a few months ago.
> 
> How long are the sessions?



10-90 minutes long, depending on which one you do.  It's not a traditional yoga. A lot of the meditative and mystic is removed.  You can modify the movements based on your ability, and work to perfect them as you improve.   There are usually 4 people in the background doing variations at different difficulty levels.

Sample (abbreviated) workout


----------



## sfs982000

Looks interesting, might certainly be worth a look at down the road.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> 10-90 minutes long, depending on which one you do. It's not a traditional yoga. A lot of the meditative and mystic is removed. You can modify the movements based on your ability, and work to perfect them as you improve. There are usually 4 people in the background doing variations at different difficulty levels.



Not sure I could get on my knees at all

Which package did you buy?

Did you get the heart rate monitor?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I got the Max Pack. No heart monitor.


----------



## Bob Hubbard

ok, watching the clips online it seems so easy.  I just crapped out 18 minutes into a 30 minute workout. My legs are jelly. For 'no impact', it's intense. LOL.

Some of the movements come easy, and some are feeling quite impossible (my hamstrings have always been tighter n hell). 

On the plus side, a few days in and my backs feeling a bit better, and I'm actually feeling a bit of an ease up in my almost constant headaches.  

So far I've been hitting the 'Red Hot Core' 10 minute workout 2 days on, 1 day off. Tonight I tried the 30 minute 'Stand Up'.   Really feeling a burn in my upper abs I didn't expect. lol.


----------



## Xue Sheng

So Bob how is it going with DDP yoga?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I seem to have a little more flexibility so far. Still working on the 10 minute workouts.  Doing 2 days on, 1 day rest. Still not ready for a roll as an extra in 300 pt 2.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Hey Bob, are you still doing this?

If so, how is it going?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I goofed up my neck a while back, and fell off the wagon as it were.  Planning on restarting later this week.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> I goofed up my neck a while back, and fell off the wagon as it were.  Planning on restarting later this week.



Was it working for you until you messed up your neck?

Getting more flexible?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I haven't felt the need to see a chiropractor since mid-April.  Even with hurting my neck, I think it recovered faster than it used to. My back's a hair more flexible, nothing to jump for joy over, but feels a wee bit less tight than it used to. So I think I saw a little improvement, even with not doing it for over a month.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Thanks, Glad to hear it is helping your back.

I am very interested in DDP Yoga. 

I am hoping to get back to Power90 (not P90X, old Power90) in the Fall, if my knees hold out, but after that is done I may pickup DDP Yoga.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Starting Power 90 this week...or at least trying to... and if my knees can take it.... my next stop will be DDP Yoga


----------



## Transk53

#1. Forget the cynicism, that guy deserves respect.


----------



## ballen0351

Just watched a story on real sports about this.  Makes me interested in giving it a try.


----------



## ballen0351

Hey Bob you said this program really helped your back pain?  That's what I'm interested in I've got some messed up lower disks and if this helps even a little its worth a try


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I'm not currently doing it regularly, once or twice a week, but I cut my chiropractor visits way back since starting it.  Right now the area that's still bugging me is the neck. My lower backs been doing ok.  For me, the big questions is how it does when it gets cold again. That's when it usually starts locking up on me.


----------



## ballen0351

Bob Hubbard said:


> I'm not currently doing it regularly, once or twice a week, but I cut my chiropractor visits way back since starting it.  Right now the area that's still bugging me is the neck. My lower backs been doing ok.  For me, the big questions is how it does when it gets cold again. That's when it usually starts locking up on me.



So even without regular use you noticed a slight difference?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I noticed some differences. I hit it decently the first month and saw some changes, mostly a little more flex and a little less lockup that required a chiro visit.  Even with not doing the workouts daily, I still stretch out a few times a day which might also be helping.  I only did 2 of the workouts on the discs due to time constraints but the 10 minute one was an *** kicker. You wouldn't think so watching it but both me and my wife were quite surprised by the intensity. I like that you can go at your own pace and limits, and push as you can. I eventually was able to touch my toes, something I haven't had the flex to do since high school.  I think you can see at least 1 of the workouts on Youtube, or at least parts of it.


----------



## jks9199

ballen0351 said:


> Hey Bob you said this program really helped your back pain?  That's what I'm interested in I've got some messed up lower disks and if this helps even a little its worth a try



Not to derail things, but you might check out MECA Back Institute.  I'm supposed to be receiving the Wedge soon, because I know some folks who are swearing by it.


----------



## ballen0351

jks9199 said:


> Not to derail things, but you might check out MECA Back Institute.  I'm supposed to be receiving the Wedge soon, because I know some folks who are swearing by it.



That looks like its a good program too.  I wonder which one is more effective for back pain.


----------



## Xue Sheng

ballen0351 said:


> That looks like its a good program too.  I wonder which one is more effective for back pain.



You could also look into Z-Health


----------



## Randy Strausbaugh

If you'd like a more extensive preview, Goldstar video has one of DDP's early yoga workout sets under the name "Yoga for Regular Guys".  Looked interesting, but I still think I like Rodney Yee's stuff better.  JMHO, as always.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Randy Strausbaugh said:


> If you'd like a more extensive preview, Goldstar video has one of DDP's early yoga workout sets under the name "Yoga for Regular Guys".  Looked interesting, but I still think I like Rodney Yee's stuff better.  JMHO, as always.



I was wondering how Rodney Yee compared to DDP, thanks


----------



## ballen0351

jks9199 said:


> Not to derail things, but you might check out MECA Back Institute.  I'm supposed to be receiving the Wedge soon, because I know some folks who are swearing by it.



The wedge is now on sale $50 bucks


----------



## Xue Sheng

Hey Bob, are you still doing this?


----------



## Bob Hubbard

At the moment, no.  Currently going through physical therapy to deal with the migraines and have eliminated chiro and other workouts to focus on that.  I expect to restart it shortly.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I've been researching it a bit more and doing a bit of yoga from my last teacher and I think my knees are ready to handle it so I may pick it up this week.

Saw a comparison between that and P90X and it said P90X was great but hard on the joints for old guys like me and it required a hell of a lot of time, DDP was easier on old joints and took less time but the results, if you follow the program are similar.

Also a great thing for migraines is acupuncture, it helped mine...but then I get that for free too so I have a bit of an advantage there


----------



## Bob Hubbard

I got a lot of needle stickers around me, but the few real acupuncturists are beyond my financial reach atm, and not covered by my insurance. Want to try it, but committing to a couple weeks of sessions isn't feasible atm.


----------



## Xue Sheng

I bought the full package (sans heart monitor) and I finished day 2 yesterday and it may be all in my mind but I do feel a difference today, my knees feel weird but they don't hurt per usual, however I am not yet sure if that is good or bad. I did have to modify a couple poses because of my knees and in one case because I am so out of shape (his pushups). But surprisingly the one posture I absolutely cannot do is the "safety Zone" (aka child's pose) my knees hate that posture.

The diet, I am looking at but I am back on my eating plan I had prior to Christmas and that is already between his stage 2 and 3. But I am not yet sold on the gluten bit, but thinking of giving it a try to find out for myself...although all bets are off if I go to a good Chinese restaurant


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Cool. I'm planning on restarting this weekend.  Got the ok from the PT folks so time to get back into things.    The gluten free things hard for me....I mean, I like pizza.


----------



## Carol

Gluten free was very hard for me to adhere to as well.  But, my body is so much healthier without it.  I do like pizza, and I freaking love pasta.    But now that I have adjusted to not having the gluten in me, I feel so. much. better.  Much less inflammation issues than what I used to have, esp. in my lungs.  This has meant less asthma issues and far less colds and other forms of respiratory misery.   I've was able solidly make the connection between wheat/gluten and the respiratory issues by noting how I feel the times I have fallen off the wagon.  

Everyone's mileage will vary.  But I can honestly say that what keeps me on the gluten-free path is not someone just telling me to do it, its how much better I feel.  And feeling good just rocks


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Cool. I'm planning on restarting this weekend. Got the ok from the PT folks so time to get back into things.    The gluten free things hard for me....I mean, I like pizza.





Carol said:


> Gluten free was very hard for me to adhere to as well.  But, my body is so much healthier without it.  I do like pizza, and I freaking love pasta.    But now that I have adjusted to not having the gluten in me, I feel so. much. better.  Much less inflammation issues than what I used to have, esp. in my lungs.  This has meant less asthma issues and far less colds and other forms of respiratory misery.   I've was able solidly make the connection between wheat/gluten and the respiratory issues by noting how I feel the times I have fallen off the wagon.
> 
> Everyone's mileage will vary.  But I can honestly say that what keeps me on the gluten-free path is not someone just telling me to do it, its how much better I feel.  And feeling good just rocks



I was reading the book that came with DDP Yoga and he did recommend a couple companies that does all Gluten Free; Namaste and Pamela's.

I found Namaste near me and look what they have







I'm thinking about giving Gluten free a try, I will not have a big issue with pizza but I do like bread. However pre-Christmas I was following the ideas of Joel Fuhrman on eating and I had cut way back so I could cut down but as for stop...I doubt it. So I if I decide to give the gluten free a try I will be buying some Namaste flour so make some bread and muffins

With the arthritis that as developed in my knees and hip since the last round of injuries Gluten free may be the way to go.


----------



## Carol

I bet it is good!  I've used the gluten-free pizza crust mix from Bob's Red Mill.  Its delicious, I've even used it in other recipes.  I've made bread sticks with it when I was having guests, and to make the dumplings for chicken and dumpling soup


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Challenge for me is the sheer amount of glutteny things I like.  I've considered it, really considered it, but between the couple pizza places I seem to live at, and 5 guys, I've gone more a 'reduce' rather than 'eliminate' direction.  

Did find this though, been meaning to try it out as a bread replacement.
https://www.yahoo.com/food/the-bread-that-will-change-your-whole-world-73342291256.html
gluten free and vegan


----------



## Xue Sheng

And speaking of gluten free...like I said...if I go to a good Chinese restaurant all bets are off....I'm supposed to go to one in a few minutes that specializes in Chinese noodles......I guess I'm not Gluten free tonight.

Originally, based on Joel Fuhrman's diet I did cut down, way down.


----------



## Carol

Xue Sheng said:


> And speaking of gluten free...like I said...if I go to a good Chinese restaurant all bets are off....I'm supposed to go to one in a few minutes that specializes in Chinese noodles......I guess I'm not Gluten free tonight.
> 
> Originally, based on Joel Fuhrman's diet I did cut down, way down.



There's no gluten in rice, and there's some darn good rice noodles out there 

Side note....can you imagine my surprise when I learned there is no gluten in "glutenous rice"?   (Also called sweet rice or sticky rice)  Turns out the name is from the consistency...and not the actual ingredient.


----------



## Xue Sheng

Carol said:


> There's no gluten in rice, and there's some darn good rice noodles out there
> 
> Side note....can you imagine my surprise when I learned there is no gluten in "glutenous rice"?   (Also called sweet rice or sticky rice)  Turns out the name is from the consistency...and not the actual ingredient.



Yeah, I'll be having some of that too 

I did not know that, there may be hope for me after all


----------



## Xue Sheng

Week 2 and although I do not want to believe it or credit DDP Yoga for this, I have to admit my knees do feel better


----------



## Bob Hubbard

Which sessions are you doing?


----------



## Xue Sheng

Bob Hubbard said:


> Which sessions are you doing?



Beginner week 2 mostly energy

But it is not all that I am doing


----------



## Xue Sheng

Still doing this and following the Yoga side of this program, in week 3 and so far I do think it is helping my flexibility and when I'm done I actually can tell my posture is better. I will admit that I am not just doing DDP Yoga though. On the days I am not supposed ot be doing DDP...and occasion ally on the day s I do DDP I am doing Yoga ansanas and a Sun salutation from by previous yoga training. And of course I am doing Taijiquan too. 

I am going to go through the 13 weeks beginner program and after that I will decide if I am going to go through the 13 weeks intermediate program or not. At that time I will also be seriously considering getting back into yoga much more seriously, I am loving this workout and the Yoga is has gotten me back to. I also found, much to my surprise, that there are 4 certified Kripalu Yoga teachers that are rather close to my area. Kripalu was the first yoga I tried...many many years ago.

The injuries had taken me out of Yoga and it appears that DDP is putting me in a position to consider a serious return to it


----------



## Carol

Great that you are feeling better!


----------



## Xue Sheng

Week 4 done and I lost interest.

It is a good program and I will continue to do the Diamond Cutter because I think it is that posture and its rooting that helped my knees but I feel I can gain more from a regular old yoga sequence; opening, sun salutations, followed by other poses and then a closing.

Noting wrong with DDP, I do think it will do what it claims, especially if you follow the diet, and it did get me back to yoga so its all good.

But DAMN!!! This means I am MUCH more peaceful that I EVER thought I was :uhyeah:


----------

